# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  1/6 đi chơi ở đâu - 1/6 di choi o dau

## hangnt

_Ngày quốc tế thiếu nhi đang đến gần, năm nay ngày 1/6 lại rơi đúng vào ngày Chủ nhật nên rất thuận tiện cho các bố mẹ cho con đi chơi (dù chắc chắn là sẽ hơi đông một tí ). Ngay từ bây giờ các bạn hãy tranh thủ để thể hiện tình yêu với đứa con thân yêu của mình nhé!_

*Địa điểm vui chơi cho các bé dịp 1/6 ở Hà Nội!*

_Công viên Hồ Tây_

Khu vui chơi giải trí Công viên Hồ Tây luôn là điểm đến thú vị được nhiều bậc phụ huynh chọn lựa để đưa con em mình đến đây tham quan và vui chơi, bởi ở nơi đây còn được coi là “thiên đường” để các bé yêu có thể thỏa sức vui chơi và khám phá nhiều điều mới lạ, bổ ích.


Chào mừng ngày Quốc tế thiếu nhi 1/6, năm nay, Khu vui chơi giải trí Công viên Hồ Tây sẽ tổ chức chương trình đặc biệt mang tên “Bé ước mơ, bé thực hiện” từ 10h30 đến 21h00 các ngày 31/5 và 1/6/2014 (thứ bảy, chủ nhật) tại Sân khấu Trung tâm - Khu vui chơi giải trí Công viên Hồ Tây (614 Lạc Long Quân, Tây Hồ, Hà Nội).

Cụ thể, ngày 31/5/2014 (thứ 7) sẽ diễn ra nhiều chương trình nghệ thuật, thể thao: đến công viên, cha mẹ và các bé yêu sẽ có cơ hội được xem và cùng tham gia nhảy Dân vũ với các nghệ sỹ của đội nghệ thuật 4 mùa Công viên Hồ Tây.

Cùng với đó là các trò chơi vận động, các bé sẽ có cơ hội được trực tiếp tham gia rất nhiều trò chơi vận động vui nhộn mang tính kết nối, giáo dục như lùa vịt về chuồng, nhảy cùng vịt Donal, ai nhanh nhất… Ban tổ chức sẽ có rất nhiều phần quà hấp dẫn dành tặng cho các bé khi tham gia những trò chơi này.

Vào ngày 1/6/2014 (Chủ nhật): Cha mẹ và các bé sẽ cảm thấy bất ngờ khi được xem vở Roadshow Alibaba và 40 tên cướp; tận mắt nhìn thấy chàng Alibaba dũng cảm và mưu trí đánh đuổi bọn cướp hung ác để bảo vệ dân làng…

Không chỉ vậy, sau khi xem xong, các bé yêu sẽ được nhảy múa cùng những nhân vật nổi tiếng này, được thỏa sức chụp ảnh ghi lại những khoảnh khắc đẹp, ấn tượng nhất của mình.

Đặc biệt, vào lúc 19h00 ngày 1/6 tại khu vực sân khấu trung tâm, Công viên Hồ Tây phối hợp với Công ty CP đào tạo nghệ thuật TACA.EMCA tổ chức chương trình nghệ thuật đặc biệt mang tên “Bé ước mơ, bé thực hiện”.

Tham dự chương trình, các bé sẽ có cơ hội được thưởng thức rất nhiều tiết mục ca múa nhạc đặc sắc, vui nhộn do các bạn nhỏ đã từng tham gia chương trình Doremi phát sóng trên VTV3 và các bạn nhỏ đến từ câu lạc bộ TACA.EMCA biểu diễn như hoạt cảnh múa hát: Dắt trâu ra đồng, Hạt gạo làng ta, đưa cơm cho mẹ đi cày…

_"Đại dương trong mắt em" chào ngày quốc tế thiếu nhi 1/6/2014_

Cho bé đi đâu vào Tết thiếu nhi đây? Ngoài các trò chơi thông thường như đu quay, tô tượng, tò he thì bé chơi gì đây? Địa chỉ vui chơi nào vừa bổ ích vừa đảm bảo sức khỏe cho bé?

Nhằm tạo ra một sân chơi khác biệt, bổ ích, thiết thực, an toàn, phong cách cho các bé, Trung tâm Thương Mại IPH – Indochina Plaza Hanoi tổ chức chương trình Ngày hội Quốc tế Thiếu nhi, miễn phí vé vào cửa

SEA TO SEE – ĐẠI DƯƠNG TRONG MẮT EM.

Thời gian: Từ 9h00 đến 21h00 ngày 31/05/2014 (Thứ 7)
Địa điểm: Trung tâm Thương mại IPH, 241 Xuân Thủy, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội


Thông qua các trò chơi Vận động, Nghệ thuật, Trí tuệ các bé sẽ được tìm hiểu về thế giới đại dương – vốn còn rất xa lạ, ẩn chứa nhiều bất ngờ.

Ocean Fun ♥ Summer Joy ♥
Thế giới xanh diệu kỳ ♥ Mùa hè vui rộn ràng♥

Nội dung chương trình
9:00 – 16:30
– Khu chụp ảnh tương tác với nàng tiên cá xinh đẹp và thế giới đại dương kỳ bí
– Trò chơi đá bóng đại dương
– Trò chơi tương tác với màn hình LED

2nd Floor – Tầng 2
– Bóng bay nghệ thuật chủ đề đại dương
– Trò chơi “Vượt đại dương”
– Vẽ tranh thế giới biển khổ lớn
– Dạy bé làm đồ chơi chủ đề đại dương

3rd Floor – Tầng 3
– Lớp học tiếng Anh đại dương vui nhộn
– Góc đọc sách
– Booth chụp ảnh đại dương vui nhộn

18:30 – 21:00
– Đố vui có thưởng
– Ảo thuật vui
– Chiếu phim ngoài trời “KỶ BĂNG HÀ 4”
– Bốc thăm trúng thưởng với quà tặng hấp dẫn lên đến 10.000.000 VND

_Đăng ký nhận vé_: 0904 574 735
www.indochinaplazahanoi.com
fb.com/indochinaplazahanoi


_ Hội chợ hàng tiêu dùng và Quà tặng trẻ em 1-6_


Nhằm chào đón Tết thiếu nhi 1/6 và mong muốn đưa sản phẩm đến với người tiêu dùng, Công ty TNHH Quảng cáo và Hội chợ Bắc Việt tổ chức Hội chợ hàng tiêu dùng và Quà tặng trẻ em 1/6 từ ngày 26/05/2014 đến 01/06/2014 tại Công viên Thống Nhất, Hà Nội.

Hội chợ hàng tiêu dùng và Quà tặng trẻ em 1-6 là một không gian vui chơi phong phú với các gian hàng đồ chơi, đồ dùng học tập, sách báo, đồ chơi, văn hóa phẩm, tranh ảnh, sách, quần áo thời trang cho các bé cũng như các sản phẩm dệt may, giầy da, hóa mỹ phẩm; các dụng cụ chăm sóc và làm đẹp; thiết bị điện, điện tử gia dụng, đồ dùng gia đình và công nghệ thông tin; nhiều sản phẩm  thủ công mỹ nghệ truyền thống, đá trang trí, tranh, tranh đá quý, gốm sứ, đồ trang sức…cho các bậc phụ huynh, đáp ứng nhu cầu mua sắm đa dạng của người tiêu dùng. Ngoài ra, còn có những gian hàng bày bán đồ ăn phục vụ các thực khách tham gia hội chợ. 

Hội chợ nhằm phục vụ nhu cầu vui chơi, mua sắm của nhân dân Thủ đô trong ngày Tết thiếu nhi 1/6/2014, đồng thời tôn vinh các doanh nghiệp luôn đi đầu trong các lĩnh vực, không ngừng cải tiến mẫu mã và chất lượng sản phẩm để đáp ứng nhu cầu tiêu dùng, phục vụ thiếu nhi và tạo sức cạnh tranh với các thương hiệu ngoại trên thị trường. 

Hội chợ không chỉ là điểm đến lí thú của các em mà còn là nơi thu hút được sự quan tâm của nhiều người lớn với các mặt hàng tiêu dùng thiết yếu cũng như các đồ dùng cần thiết khác như nước hoa, xe máy, đồ nấu ăn, gia dụng… Đây là món quà hấp dẫn cho cả gia đình và cũng là dịp tốt để cả gia đình đoàn tụ, cùng nhau tân hưởng những phút giây mua sắm vui vẻ và thoải mái, đặc biệt là đối với các em nhỏ nhân dịp ngày Tết thiếu nhi sắp tới.

Địa điểm tổ chức : Công viên Thống Nhất – đường Trần Nhân Tông – Hai Bà Trưng – Hà Nội
Thời gian diễn ra : 26/05/2014 đến ngày 01/06/2014
Sản phẩm trưng bày : Thương mại tổng hợp
Số lượng gian hàng : 100

----------


## hangnt

*Địa điểm vui chơi cho các bé dịp 1/6 ở Sài Gòn!*

_Tết thiếu nhi, đi khám khá xứ sở bụng khỏe._

Ngày Quốc tế thiếu nhi 1/6 năm nay, các gia đình ở TP. Hồ Chí Minh sẽ có thêm một địa chỉ thú vị để cùng nhau vui chơi thỏa thích. Đó chính là Ngày hội “Khám phá Xứ sở bụng khỏe” thần tiên đầy thú vị và vui nhộn tại Trung tâm Triển lãm & Hội chợ Quốc tế Tân Bình.

Khám phá hệ tiêu hóa qua các lâu đài


Khi tốc độ đô thị hóa diễn ra “chóng mặt”, các gia đình luôn phải đối mặt với câu hỏi “Chơi gì? Ở đâu?” vào mỗi dịp cuối tuần. Các địa điểm vui chơi thú vị, đáp ứng được nhu cầu giải trí của mọi thành viên trong gia đình dường như chỉ còn thu hẹp lại trong không gian của các trung tâm mua sắm. Điều này dẫn đến một thực trạng là trẻ em ngày nay quan tâm đến các thiết bị điện tử thông minh, các trò chơi trên Internet nhiều hơn là các trò chơi vận động với những chiếc “vé” về tuổi thơ cổ tích.


Vào Ngày Quốc tế Thiếu nhi 1/6 năm nay, các gia đình sẽ có cơ hội được tận hưởng và trải nghiệm một không gian thần tiên đầy sắc màu khi cùng nhau tham gia Ngày hội “Khám phá Xứ sở bụng khỏe” – xứ sở mô phỏng hệ tiêu hóa huyền bí bên trong của con người.

Tới tham gia ngày hội, các Bé sẽ được bước vào một không gian cổ tích lý thú của hệ tiêu hóa với những tòa lâu đài của khoang miệng, thực quản, dạ dày, ruột non, ruột già. Các bé sẽ thấy sự “bận rộn” liên tục của hệ tiêu hóa với các hoạt động của từng bộ phận để giúp các thức ăn hấp thụ vào cơ thể, giúp bé khỏe khoắn và chóng lớn. Chính các bé sẽ được vui mà học về cách hoạt động của hệ tiêu hóa với các trò chơi vui tươi như trượt ván vào thực quản, nhảy tramboline theo nhạc tại dạ dày, diệt hại khuẩn cho ruột khỏe hơn...


Niềm vui của cả gia đình sẽ được nhân lên gấp nhiều lần khi được cùng nhau chiêm ngưỡng “Bức tường bụng khỏe” khổng lồ; hòa mình vào không khí lễ hội của Xứ sở bụng khỏe thông qua các chương trình giải trí hấp dẫn và cùng tham gia nhảy điệu flashmob tập thể “Vũ điệu bụng khỏe” cùng với những nghệ sỹ thân quen và yêu thích của cả gia đình như: “Táo Giao thông” Chí Trung; ca sĩ nhí Bảo An “Đồ Rê Mí”…


Nếu cả gia đình đã thấm mệt sau những màn nhảy múa sôi động thì đừng quên thưởng thức những thức uống từ trái cây và sữa chua Vinamilk Probi  chỉ có tại Xứ sở bụng khỏe thần tiên nhé, chắc chắn Bé yêu sẽ thích mê hương vị thơm ngon của những đồ uống bổ dưỡng này.

Không chỉ mang đến những giây phút thư giãn đầy sắc màu cổ tích, Ngày hội “Khám phá Xứ sở bụng khỏe” còn cung cấp cho các mẹ những kiến thúc bổ ích trong việc chăm sóc và bảo vệ sức khỏe hệ tiêu hóa cho cả gia đình với sự tư vấn tận tình của các bác sỹ dinh dưỡng.

Trải nghiệm tiêu hóa, quá trời mê ly!

_Chương trình chỉ được diễn ra vào một ngày duy nhất_, từ 9h00 đến 19h00 ngày Quốc tế Thiếu nhi 01/6/2014 tại Trung tâm Triển lãm và Hội chợ quốc tế Tân Bình, 446 Hoàng Văn Thụ, Quận Tân Bình, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh. Hãy nhanh tay gọi điện đến đường dây nóng: 0938 21 45 21 hoặc click vào www.bungkhoe.vn để đăng ký tham dự và cùng gia đình trải nghiệm không gian cổ tích nhiệm màu của Ngày hội “Khám phá Xứ sở bụng khỏe” nhé. Đừng bỏ lỡ!

----------


## biennhatrang

Bố mẹ nào ở Nha Trang có thể đưa bé đến tham gia vào chương trình Gala buffet dinner tại Nhà hàng E-land Four Seasons (Cách quảng trường 2/4 100m về phía Bắc).

Chương trình tổ chức đúng ngày 1-6 vào lúc 18 giờ với giá vé chỉ 299.000 đồng/người lớn và 150.000 đồng/ trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi.


Đến với chương trình, các thực khách nhí và gia đình sẽ được thưởng thức các món ăn vừa tươi ngon vừa đảm bảo giá trị dinh dưỡng như súp gà xé nấm hương, tôm sú nướng mắm nhĩ, bò Úc áp chảo sốt nấm, chả giò kem hải sản, cháo thịt bằm… hay các loại sò được tẩm ướp hương vị ngon miệng. Quầy tráng miệng sẽ phục vụ các loại trái cây nhiệt đới, món kem plan mát lành cùng tart sữa chua ngọt hấp dẫn.

Ngoài thỏa thích phiêu lưu cùng ẩm thực, các bé sẽ được cùng vui và chụp hình với các chú rối xinh xinh ngộ nghĩnh; cùng nhún nhảy với tiết mục sôi động Aerobic và nhảy hiện đại do các bạn đồng trang lứa thể hiện; được giao lưu, thử sức mình qua các game show trí tuệ vui nhộn và nhận các phần quà hấp dẫn. Điểm nhấn của chương trình đó là các bé sẽ được trực tiếp tham gia vào tiết mục Xiếc hài kết hợp Ảo thuật đầy màu sắc và nhiều bất ngờ thú vị.


Để đặt chỗ và biết thêm thông tin, xin liên hệ:
E-Land Four Seasons Bar & Restaurant
Địa chỉ: phía Đông đường Trần Phú, Nha Trang (cách quảng trường 2/4 100m về phía Bắc)
Tel: (058) 3521 438 – Hotline: 0977 459 173  Website: www.elandbeachclub.com.

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Đêm hội thiếu nhi tại Continental Saigon*

*Các bé sẽ được hòa mình vào nhiều chương trình văn nghệ đặc sắc và thưởng thức buffet với thực đơn trên 40 món ăn Á, Âu...*

Khách sạn Continental Saigon tổ chức ngày hội với chủ đề “Bé làm họa sĩ - Đêm hội Tết Thiếu nhi” trong không gian thơ mộng của sân vườn. Tại đây, các bé có thể đắm mình vào nhiều ước mơ để vẽ lên những điều mong muốn.


Vào buổi tối, tại sân vườn dưới ánh đèn sao lung linh và những cây chong chóng nhiều màu sắc, các bé còn được được hòa mình vào không khí vui nhộn của đêm hội với chương trình văn nghệ đặc sắc và các tiết mục múa rối do Nhà hát Nghệ thuật Phương Nam thực hiện. Ngoài ra, các bé còn được thưởng thức buffet trên 40 món ăn Á, Âu ngon và hấp dẫn.


Chương trình đặc biệt buổi sáng (8h - 10h), các bé thiếu nhi sẽ được giảm giá 15%.

Chương trình thi vẽ và phát giải thưởng cho các bé được tổ chức vào lúc 8h đến 10h30 sáng ngày 31/5 tại sân vườn khách sạn. Phí tham dự thi vẽ là 150.000 đồng (bao gồm dụng cụ vẽ, nước trái cây và ăn nhẹ).

Chương trình buổi tối gồm có rối lùn đón và tặng bong bóng cho các cháu thiếu nhi; 2 chú hề đi cà kheo tung hứng; múa rối cạn do “Nhà hát Nghệ thuật Phương Nam” thực hiện và ca múa nhạc, xiếc, ảo thuật…

Thức ăn gồm buffet Á Âu với hơn 40 món ăn đặc sắc, mới lạ và hấp dẫn. Chương trình miễn phí thức uống gồm nước ngọt, nước suối, nước trái cây các loại, mocktail...

Giá vé dành cho người lớn 590.000 đồng một khách, 390.000 đồng cho một trẻ em cao dưới 1,3m. Thời gian diễn ra lúc 18h30 - 21h ngày 31/5.


*Thông tin liên hệ:*

132 - 134 Đồng Khởi, quận 1, TP HCM
Website: www.hotelcontinentalsaigon.vn
Email: info@hotelcontinentalsaigon.vn
Thông tin đặt vé vui lòng liên hệ: Banquet Sales
Điện thoại: 38257679 - Hotline 0938.070.687

----------


## Mưa bóng mây

Nắng nóng như thế này chẳng phải rất thích hợp để tới Sa Pa sao?
Sa Pa mùa này đẹp tuyệt. Các thửa ruộng bậc thang đã bắt đầu cấy, núi Hàm Rồng, bờ hồ, công viên rực rỡ sắc hoa. Thác nước tung bọt trắng xóa... Cảnh vật thiên nhiên bừng sức sống mãnh liệt

----------


## hangnt

*(Hà Nội) - Diễu hành xe đạp tại Ecopark*

*Các em nhỏ sẽ tự tay 'biến hóa' những chiếc scooter, xe đạp, xe lắc hay xe đẩy... trở thành xe ngựa công chúa, xe bí ngô cổ tích, xe lửa điện siêu nhân...*

Trong ngày 1/6, các em thiếu niên nhi đồng sẽ được thể hiện tình yêu thiên nhiên, thỏa sức sáng tạo khi tham gia chương trình Eco Parade - Xe đạp diễu hành cho thành phố thêm xanh, tại khu đô thị xanh Ecopark.

Diễu hành xe đạp đẹp mắt không còn xa lạ với các trẻ em nước ngoài nhưng chưa từng được tổ chức ở Việt Nam. Nằm trong chuỗi hoạt động chào đón Ngày Quốc tế Thiếu nhi 1/6, ngày Môi trường Thế giới 4/6, cuộc thi trang trí - diễu hành xe đạp Eco Parade được Ecopark tổ chức cho các em nhỏ 3-15 tuổi. Cuộc thi có tổng giá trị giải thưởng lên tới 30 triệu đồng. Các em nhỏ sẽ tự tay “biến hóa” những chiếc xe scooter, xe đạp, xe lắc hay xe đẩy quen thuộc hàng ngày của mình trở thành xe ngựa công chúa, xe bí ngô cổ tích, xe lửa điện siêu nhân hay đơn giản là một chút tua rua, nơ hoa bộc lộ cá tính, sáng tạo.



Sự kiện diễu hành xe đạp sẽ diễn ra tại Ecopark vào 9h-10h ngày 1/6.
Tham gia cuộc thi, các em nhỏ sẽ có cơ hội bước vào một lễ hội hóa trang nhiều màu sắc, được thỏa trí tưởng tượng thể hiện cá tính và làm quen, giao lưu với các bạn nhỏ có cùng sở thích. Em Tuệ Linh, 5 tuổi, chia sẻ về chiếc xe công chúa mà em cùng mẹ trang trí để gửi dự thi: “Con thích nhất là công chúa và màu hồng, nên xe của con nhiều màu hồng. Mẹ đã giúp con cắt dán, còn bố giúp con mua giấy màu”.



Các bạn nhỏ khu đô thị Ecopark hào hứng chuẩn bị cho buổi diễu hành.
Bên cạnh đó, trong hai ngày 30/5 và 1/6, Ecopark còn tổ chức nhiều hoạt động vui chơi dành cho trẻ em như xiếc, ảo thuật đường phố, hội chợ, triển lãm tranh, ca nhạc thiếu nhi… Đây cũng là một cơ hội tốt để các em tiếp cận thực tế với thiên nhiên, thể hiện tình yêu thiên nhiên và ý thức chăm sóc, bảo vệ môi trường thông qua các hoạt động trong chương trình như dạy trồng cây, đố vui có thưởng về thiên nhiên.



Ecopark có không gian xanh mát thích hợp cho những hoạt động vui chơi kể cả khi thời tiết nắng nóng.



> Ecopark chỉ cách Hồ Hoàn Kiếm 13km, nằm sát làng gốm cổ Bát Tràng. Đây là địa chỉ du lịch dã ngoại xanh hấp dẫn. Trong hai ngày 31/5 và 1/6, Ecopark có nhiều loại hình vui chơi cho cả gia đình. Set ăn tại hệ thống các nhà hàng có giá trung bình từ 80.000 đồng đến 200.000 một người. Ẩm thực các vùng miền phong phú, hấp dẫn. Vào cửa tự do. Tham khảo thông tin về chương trình diễu hành xe đạp Eco Parade tại Facebook: facebook.com.vn/ecopark.com.vn hoặc số hotline 0165 833 8833.


_Theo ngoisao_

----------


## hangnt

*Hà Nội: Những khu vui chơi trong nhà hấp dẫn cho bé dịp 1/6*

*Những khu vui chơi trong nhà với các trò chơi phong phú sẽ giúp bé thỏa thích chơi đùa trong dịp 1/6 mà bố mẹ không phải lo lắng về thời tiết.*

Năm nay 1/6 rơi đúng vào ngày Chủ Nhật bởi vậy đưa trẻ đi chơi sẽ là lựa chọn của nhiều ông bố, bà mẹ. Cùng tham khảo những khu vui chơi trong nhà mát mẻ, vừa giúp trẻ thỏa thích chơi đùa mà cha mẹ cũng có thể thoải mái thư giãn khi chờ đợi.

*Khu vui chơi giáo dục trẻ em Vinke*

Nằm trong khu đô thị Times City, khu vui chơi giải trí trong nhà Vinke rộng tới gần 6000m2 với hàng trăm trò chơi, nhiều khu vui chơi theo lứa tuổi, sở thích là nơi lý tưởng để cha mẹ đưa trẻ đến chơi trong dịp Tết thiếu nhi 1/6.


Ngoài những trò chơi nhẹ nhàng như xích đu, nhà bóng, xúc cát hạt muồng cho các bé nhỏ tuổi, khu vui chơi này còn có nhiều trò chơi có tính trải nghiệm, hướng nghiệp như Đài truyền hình Vinke,  Bếp Trưởng nhí, Sở công an, Câu lạc bộ nước nhảy... hay các trò đòi hỏi sự khéo léo, dũng cảm như leo núi... hấp dẫn trẻ em ở nhiều lứa tuổi khác nhau. Bên cạnh đó những trò chơi đòi hỏi sự tương tác của cha mẹ như xe điện đụng... cũng giúp gắn kết tình cảm giữa trẻ và cha mẹ.



Lớp học mang tính hướng nghiệp cho trẻ.



Khu chơi xúc cát cho những các bé 2 - 3 tuổi.
Ngoài các trò chơi vận động, tới khu vui chơi này trẻ còn được tham quan khu trưng bày giới thiệu về lịch sử phát triển của chocolate, từ việc tìm hiểu về cây cacao đến tận mắt tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất các dòng lần đầu có mặt tại Việt Nam… hay được tận mắt thấy dòng thác chocolate tuôn chảy không ngừng... rất thú vị. 

Khu vui chơi này có nơi cho cha mẹ nghỉ ngơi, chờ đợi trẻ, có quầy ăn nhẹ để tiếp thêm năng lượng cho bé vui chơi. Vinke mở cửa từ 9h30 đến 22 giờ hàng ngày, giá vé trong dịp cuối tuần, ngày lễ cho trẻ em là 150.000, người lớn là 220.000 đồng. 

*Trung tâm vui chơi trong nhà Kinder Park*

Trung tâm vui chơi Kinder Park rộng 2000m2 nằm trong khuôn viên công viên nước Hồ Tây – được biết đến là một không gian vui chơi giải trí trong nhà tại Hà Nội với nhiều loại hình vui chơi vận động và sáng tạo dành cho trẻ em lứa tuổi từ 2 - 12 tuổi và cả gia đình.

Tại đây có rất nhiều trò chơi cho bé lựa chọn, nhẹ nhàng như thì có xích đu, cầu trượt, nhà bóng, bập bênh, chơi lego, thu hoạch hoa quả tại nông trại. Bé ưa vận động có thể thử chơi trò cưỡi ngựa, lái ô tô, tập chơi golf ở sân golf mini hay thử sức với bức tường leo núi trong nhà. Những bé lớn sẽ được thoải mái chơi những trò chơi mang tính hướng nghiệp như sở cứu hỏa, sở cảnh sát, tập làm bác sĩ dưới sự hướng dẫn và giám sát của đội ngũ nhân viên.



Bé tập làm bác sĩ.
Tại Kinder Park có khu ăn uống nên cha mẹ cũng không cần quá lo lắng về việc ăn uống của bé. Ngoài ra ở đây cũng có các dịch vụ đi kèm để phục vụ cha mẹ như massage, gội đầu và chăm sóc móng tay với giá cả dễ chấp nhận. Khu vui chơi Kinderpark mở cửa từ 9 giờ đến 17 giờ ngày thường và từ 9 giờ đến 18h30 dịp cuối tuần. Giá vé vào cửa cho 1 người lớn và 1 trẻ em ở đây là 150.000 đồng, chưa kể một số chi phí và trò chơi phải tính thêm phụ phí như làm đẹp, phòng game...

*Chuỗi khu vui chơi TiniWorld*

Không rộng và các trò chơi có phần kém đa dạng hơn các khu vui chơi trong nhà đã nêu trên nhưng các khu vui chơi của TiniWorld vẫn là lựa chọn hợp lý cho bố mẹ và các bạn nhỏ trong ngày 1/6 với mức giá rất mềm chỉ từ 40.000 - 50.000 đồng/ vé.


Khu vui chơi Tini được phân thành khu vực theo độ tuổi và sở thích của trẻ. Ví dụ "Toddler Area" là khu vực dành riêng cho trẻ mẫu giáo với nhiều đồ chơi phát triển trí tuệ phù hợp cho bé. Các bé thích mỹ thuật, hội họa có thể chơi tô màu, tô tượng, tranh cát và hạt nhựa diệu kỳ. Các bé thích vận động có thể vui chơi trong khu liên hoàn kết hợp khu nhà bóng, cầu trượt, đường ống, lưới, xích đu v.v… Đặc biệt khu vui chơi này còn có buffet kẹo ngọt ngào rất hấp dẫn trẻ nhỏ.


Khu vui chơi này mở cửa từ 9h30 đến 21h30 hàng ngày và hiện  tại có một số trung tâm tại Syrena tower, Pico Mall, Indochina Plaza.

----------


## hangnt

*Vui tết thiếu nhi: cùng bé “lên trời, xuống bể” tại Keangnam Landmark 72*

*Trong hai ngày 31/5 và 1/6/2014, Keangnam Landmark72 tổ chức đợt khuyến mãi lớn dành cho các bé và gia đình khi tham gia các hoạt động hấp dẫn tại đài quan sát Sky72, Bể bơi Garden Pool và Pool Bar…*

Đây chắc hẳn sẽ là một buổi dã ngoại tuyệt vời cho cả gia đình bạn vào ngày quốc tế thiếu nhi năm nay.

Landmark 72 là tòa nhà cao nhất Việt Nam, tọa lạc trên đường Phạm Hùng – nơi trung tâm bạn có thể nhìn bao quát thành phố Hà Nội. Được ví như là thành phố thu nhỏ, Landmark 72 có đầy đủ các dịch vụ bao gồm khu căn hộ, văn phòng, rạp chiếu phim, trung tâm thương mại, bệnh viện… và các khu vui chơi giải trí khác.


Nhân dịp ngày quốc tế thiếu nhi 1/6, Keangnam Landmark72 tổ chức chương trình khuyến mãi đặc biệt dành cho bé và gia đình: giảm 30% giá vé vào bể bơi Garden Pool– và miễn phí hoàn toàn vé vào cửa Đài quan sát Sky72 cho tất cả các bé dưới 1.3m (cứ 2 bé phải có 1 phụ huynh đi kèm).

Đến với Landmark72, bé sẽ được đón chào bởi các Mascot ngộ nghĩnh trong các nhân vật hoạt hình của Disney. Bé được vui chơi thỏa thích trong không gian ngập tràn bong bóng: cửa bóng, người rối bóng, bong bóng trang trí và bong bóng quà tặng.

Khi lên tới Đài quan sát Sky72, các bé có thể tham gia rất nhiều hoạt động thú vị như quan sát toàn cảnh Hà Nội, xem phim 5D, chụp ảnh với tranh 3D, chơi đùa tại sảnh với những góc trang trí rất đẹp mắt và đáng yêu…



Đài quan sát Sky72, nơi cả thành phố Hà Nội được thu gọn trong tầm mắt bé.



Khu xem phim 5D, đầy lôi cuốn thú vị mà bé nào cũng thích mê





Được tạo dáng chụp ảnh cùng những bức tranh thú vị và “đầy ma thuật” tại khu trưng bày tranh 3D



Hay cùng vui chơi tại sảnh lớn và ngắm nhìn các mô hình thu nhỏ Landmark 72
Và nếu như các bé đã bắt đầu thấm mệt, bé có thể đến với khu Garden Pool để được bơi lội, đùa nghịch dưới dòng nước mát và trong lúc đó, bố mẹ có thể vừa ngắm những đứa con thân yêu của mình chơi đùa vừa nhâm nhi một ly bia mát lạnh hay một ly sinh tố tươi ngon tại Pool Bar. Có gì tuyệt vời hơn nữa phải không nào? Cùng bơi lội, chơi đùa, cùng chụp ảnh, thưởng thức những đồ ăn nhẹ ngon tuyệt, có lẽ là quá đủ cho một ngày lễ đặc biệt như thế này.



Khu Garden Pool với những bể bơi rộng và sạch, bé đắm mình trong dòng nước mát lạnh, thích mê.
Còn chần chờ gì nữa mà không xếp lịch và đến ngay với Keangnam Landmark 72 trong hai ngày 31/5 và 1/6/2014 để có những phút giây tuyệt vời nhất và hưởng những khuyến mại đặc biệt nhất. Các bé sẽ còn được nhận những món quà hết sức đặc biệt từ Landmark72 nữa đấy nhé!

----------

